# Medicare Statutorily Excluded Dx



## kbarron (Sep 16, 2008)

Does anyone have an updated list of non covered dx's or a link that I can get to? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 16, 2008)

There is no statutorily excluded diagnosis list. A list of services that are General Exclusions from Coverage can be found on in Chapter 16 of the Medicare Benefits Policy Manual (Publication 100-02).

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/Downloads/bp102c16.pdf


----------

